# Dressage saddle suggestions for a shorter rider and high withered horse?



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm also short (5'2") and I love the Merit and Marvel models from Mike Corcoran Saddlery. They put me in a very correct position and are very comfortable. They're pricey new (the Marvel at least starts at $4200), and they're somewhat hard to find used, but the used ones I found online were around $2k. The Master model has a wider twist and shallower seat, which I didn't personally find as comfortable, but it seems to be the most common one for sale used. They have tons of wither clearance.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

oooohhhhh i like the look of the Master. i'll have to see about finding some used ones around here. thanks verona!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, those are some high withers I have to say.  What about MT and Collegiate? I think they both give quite a bit of clearance (if you could look at one in local stores may be?). Collegiate I had for while had for sure. I don't know how good they are for shorter rider though.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i've ridden him in a collegiate dressage saddle ONCE. it was a horrible fit for him and my girly parts were screaming at me after a short period of time.  maybe the newer ones fit better (it was at least a 15-20 year old saddle?). 

i'll have to check the MT saddles the next time i'm at the tack store as i know they usually have a few of the different models. thanks!


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

anyone else?


----------

